# Argëtim & zbavitje > Humor shqiptar >  Te Qeshim Pak Me Kamera Te Fshehta :)

## Bledari



----------


## E=mc²

shume te bukura videot plako hallal se na bene per qeshur qe ne mengjes rrofsh qe na e ngrite humorin qe ne mengjes

----------


## Franc31

Gagghagagaghaghhgaghaghaaghghaghagha duqeeeeee duqeeeeeee na llive   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Slimshaddy

hahahahha te bukura  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Alienated

Bledari, po une qe qesh shume me to si t'ja bej?!  :ngerdheshje: 

Kamera e fshehte eshte lloji i komedise qe preferoj me se shumti.

----------


## carbondcd

> Bledari, po une qe qesh shume me to si t'ja bej?! 
> 
> *Kamera e fshehte* eshte lloji i komedise qe preferoj me se shumti.




ahamm ndonje herr mund te ndodh edhe kjo  :i terbuar: 




 :Lulja3:

----------


## Tribal_heart

Hahhah E Ke Myt Plako

----------


## King_Arthur

> ahamm ndonje herr mund te ndodh edhe kjo 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ycdl_K4H-yk


*bo ai i shkreti iku kot per nje kamer te fshehte*

----------


## millinda

rrofsh o bledi se me bere te qesh me shpirt e lot, kisha kohe pa qeshur me lote.

----------


## Darius

Hajde hip ne makine me kete po deshe  :perqeshje:

----------


## prishtinase

http://<object width="425" height="3...mbed></object>



http://<object width="425" height="3...mbed></object>



http://<object width="425" height="3...mbed></object>

----------


## ali-likova

o diqa bre ahahahahhahah po pse bre i keni qit bre se u paka bre tu kesh  kuku ani me at gjarperin ne wv kukuku paramendo me jau be dukush ju si ja shkepi me ik ska mare ne ato momente ahahahaha

----------


## 2043

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3IgxR...mbedded#at=107

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

Hahahah ju lumte.Ja edhe nga une nje  :perqeshje:

----------


## Violanda



----------


## Kasumi

ju flm per keto kamera te fshehura vertet te bejne per te qeshur,

----------


## stern

*

*

*

*

*

*

----------

